# Marshall 2203KK - Boost / Noise Gate



## equinox (Dec 8, 2022)

I read in another forum that the Marshall 2203KK head is just a KT88 JCM800, but in Beast mode, has the input go into a Boost and then Noise Gate (Zuul), then into the JCM800!

Attached is the schemo and initial PCB someone made up, but seemed large in size.  As the folks here at PedalPCB have imo the best layouts out there, I wonder if any interest in taking this work already done, but maybe using SMD components, make it into a much neater and tighter package and pedal for folks looking for this type of tone?!??

ref: http://www.slocloneforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=75570#p75570


----------



## swyse (Dec 8, 2022)

The power situation is an interesting hurdle, I'm not sure the best way to supply the +/- 15v from the schematic, maybe +18/-9 from a LT1054 and rework it for a +4.5v vref?


----------

